
How a bike-share scheme became a symbol of gentrification in San Francisco - dmitri1981
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/aug/21/bike-sharing-scheme-san-francisco-gentrification-vandalism
======
DarkKomunalec
The interviewees sure seem upset that rich _white_ people are moving in,
despite the proportion of whites in San Francisco steadily falling:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_San_Francisco#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_San_Francisco#Race_and_ethnicity)

From 92% in 1940, to 42% in 2010, and still there's too many?

